# Iasca SQ and SPL show @ Iasca home office 12-6-08



## Mike Troll (Dec 14, 2006)

December 6th, 2008 this will be a IASCA IdbL & Everblast Bass Boxing single point event. It will also be a Sound Quality event. The event will take place at 

Sound Crafters, 
2200 South Ridgewood Ave., 
South Daytona, FL 32119


registration will start at 8:30 a.m. through 1 p.m. for SQ and 10 am through 2 p.m. for IdbL & Bass Boxing, competition will start at 9:30 am and run through 2 pm for SQ & 11 a.m. through 4 p.m.for IdbL & Bass boxing, Fees will be $25.00 for any 1 event or $40.00 for any 2 events, the fee for SQ will be $35, trophies for 1st place & medals for 2nd - 3rd, this show will take place at Sound Crafters the home office for IASCA. for more info on the show go to www.iasca.com

so come out and have lots of fun with IASCA, the owner of IASCA paul will be there and also Moe..

------------------------------------------------------------------------

The above was copied from the promoters website. Any of you guys coming out?


----------

